# Anyone no where i can buy Plastic Screw Fitting Bulb Holder



## Aligowers55 (Oct 23, 2008)

Anyone no hwere i can buy a 
*Plastic Screw Fitting Bulb Holder i do not want a hanging light fitting that most reptile shops sell i have had a look online but no luck anyone have any ideas ??????????????:bash:*

Please PM if so 
cheers
 ali


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Aligowers55 said:


> Anyone no hwere i can buy a
> *Plastic Screw Fitting Bulb Holder i do not want a hanging light fitting that most reptile shops sell i have had a look online but no luck anyone have any ideas ??????????????:bash:*
> 
> Please PM if so
> ...



Good old B&Q sell them. I couldn't decide what to buy (screw or Bayonet) so bought a Bayonet fitting one that screws to the roof of the viv but they had screw ones too.


----------



## Aligowers55 (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks very much i am going to day to get the stuff for my huge beardy viv build thanks


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

hey good luck finding them there. if not we have them available. and with free shipping they are only £2.49
cheers
Serpent Supplies


----------



## Cleospudtanshi (Aug 11, 2009)

Id saw screw over bayernet (however you spell it) it can be a pain to by bulbs for, we try and keep a few emergancy bulbs for when the bulbs pop, but i think the biggest bulb we could get was about 60w which is useless in a big viv.


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

yeah generally all the spot bulbs now days by the main suppliers are screw fitting and NOT bayonet


----------

